# Happy and Peaceful 2012 to All!



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I wish you all a year as filled with peace as this wonderful video! Happy and Peaceful 2012 to you all...Flynn, Sir Winston, Lady Mia and the kitties.eace:

Prepare to have your mind blown by this pollination video. At about 30
seconds, watch for the hummingbird turning in mid-air while pursuing an
insect. Watch for the infant that the bat is carrying. All hail Nature (and
the brilliant folk who developed this slow-motion technique).


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Flynn, that was truly beautiful. Where did you find it? 

I add my wish to Flynn's for a happy, healthy and prosperous New Year for all my forum friends.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow Flynn - LOVED it! Thank you for sharing! I wish the same to you, and everyone here - a Happy and Peaceful 2012.

I must say, after watching that, I am ready for spring! We had such a beautiful December, for the most part, totally atypical for this area - lots of sun. Since Christmas, however, we are back to our typical rain and gloominess.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Geri, a friend sent it to me and I loved it so I had to share it. Linda, I agree never too soon for Spring...
Hav A Happy New Year All!..


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Amazing!Thank you.And the happiest of new years to all the lovely friends on the forum!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

The most amazing thing to me I think happened to be the bats...whoever thought of them in the same way as humming birds?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That is so neat!

Happy New Year to everyone as well! May it be Happy, Healthy, prosperous and filled with Havanese love!! :kiss:

Kara and Guccigirl


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful....Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Flynn, what a great video, tkx for sharing. We didn't have any hummers this year, though put out alot of the "attrictive" flowers, thus that part made my day. Happy New Year to you and all those who read here. Becky


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Flynn, excellent. And a Happy New Year to all. I',m starting the New Year NOW. Heading for a couple of rum and eggnogs. Feeling tense. LOL Sitting in bed with Gwen and Molly. Molly wants some of our eggnog . She loves the smell of it or something.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Ditto to All!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I wish everyone a Healthy New Year!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I wished all My forum family a Healthy, happy and proprosperous New Year in another thread, but if you don't read that one here it is again. Flynn all the best, love the video.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

That was incredible! The bat footage was especially enlightening. I agree Flynn, they do remind me of hummingbirds...amazing.

Happy New Year to everyone! I hope 2012 brings all of you much joy, love and success.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Happy havvie new 2012! I am almost 16 hours in the new year and working in my newsroom making story about New Years eve around the world. 
I spent New Year eve bathing and groomin. First Roki, then myself. Look how nice I am for the party!
As night progressed he was not so enthusiactic anymore. Mad at firecrackers (2nd picture), tired (2rd picture), very tired (4th picture), fed up with everything (5th)


----------

